# Throwing up clear yellow bial?



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Yep, it's because he is hungry and his stomach is empty. Try giving him a snack at night or feeding him earlier in the morning.


----------



## Jerseygirl (Jan 22, 2009)

Yep. Taco had that too. WE found out that it was because his stomach is empty. 
I keep half a cup of his diner and give it to him just before we go sleeping.
In the morning I give him a small dog cookie and I don;t wait too long to give his breakfast. 
Taco used to do that pretty much every morning. Now it's solved.
Maybe you can try that with your guy?


----------



## wakeangel (Feb 28, 2008)

No need to worry, he's just hungry! Deacon used to do this so we started giving him a small treat at bed time and that took care of it!


----------



## martinrt (Jun 24, 2008)

I agree with the others, happened to me too with both pups. What time does he eat dinner and breakfast? Those meals were 12 hours apart for us which proved too long. We also took a portion of their dinners and saved for a bedtime meal. They're completely fine now. Don't you just love waking up to a puking dog? I know I did.


----------



## Jerseygirl (Jan 22, 2009)

Yeah...I love waking up to the sound of a puking dog....it's better then a whole choir of birds!! :-S


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

A couple of years ago our Whippet was vomiting yellow bile a couple times a day. We had put him on Wellness calorie reduced food as he was getting porky through the winter. As soon as we switched the food back he was fine. I would agree that it's probably an empty stomach & hunger.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh yes, Fergus does this too. I consider it the most unpleasant of snooze alarms - a punishment for not waking up when he nudged me the first time!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

You haven't had a proper dog owner wake up, til you've had the dog puking one. Dillon prefers to puke on top of me in bed. That's always nice.


I agree with the previous posters, your dog is just hungry and has an empty tummy. Feed dinner later, or breakfast earlier, should clear things right up.


----------



## SF Golden (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for the feedback...so helpful! We've been feeding him dinner between 5-6pm, then breakfast around 7am so that's quite a stretch! I'll start to give him a snack just before bedtime.


----------



## jo2600 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi, 

Our Charlie (nearly 6months) has been throwing up for a few days now and we wanted some advice.

It started on Thursday when he had the runs at lunch time and then through the rest of the day. Then on Friday his stomach was still bad and he was sick too. We took him to the vet and he gave us some antibiotics and told us to feed him rice and boiled chicken, which we have been. The diarrhoea has cleared up now, but he has still been sick twice today and yesterday. Like in the above post his sick is bright yellow, but it does have rice in it as well? Does anyone have any suggestions?

He is drinking normally and does seem a little sleepier than normal, however when he does get up and about he seems fine.

Thanks very Much,

Jo


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Jo, it sounds like Charlie has a bug. I would call the vet and tell him the runs have cleared, but not the vomiting. He may have some other ideas such as testing for various parasites (Giardia, roundworm, campylobacter, etc.) and administering anti-vomit medication. Sometimes you won't know what it is (like a virus), but they can ease his symptoms until he's feeling better. Did the vet test a stool sample? 

It's good that he's drinking normally since the younger ones can dehydrate quickly when they are throwing up a lot.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Diesel did this and a small snack before bedtime cleared it right up. Yogart/Hamburger Meat anything simple.


----------



## 3kidsandagoldenpuppy (Aug 16, 2008)

wow thanks! Miley does this occassionally and I've always wondered. I learn something new every day from you guys


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Moxie did that but won't eat until she goes out to poop/excercises, so even though it was offered she almost never ate, and she was a porker so I couldn't be giving her just anything. Instead I popped her an acid reducer it is generic form costco. It works if you have a picky porker, I wasn't going to feed her junk in the morning.


----------



## jo2600 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi, thank you all for your comments/ideas.

Charlie has been to the vet today and he is going for some x-rays tomorrow to check that he hasnt swallowed anything he shouldnt have. He is feeling very sorry himself at the moment as he cant eat anything and he was given a big needle in the vets, but hopefully tomorrow we will find out whats the matter.

Jo


----------



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

Agreed with everyone else on this. Empty stomach will cause the yellow nasty stuff,lol. I feed 7 am and 6 pm with a few treats in between. should work wonders.


----------



## Dalton's mom (Apr 5, 2008)

My Husky mix does this if her breakfast is late. She now gets a biscuit before bed as well.


----------



## Alex15 (Feb 17, 2009)

*throwing up clear yellow bial*

hi buddy,
this is bcoz his stomach is empty. u should give snack at night. every buddy say that hungry dogs find food when it gets nearest food, eat it.


----------



## jo2600 (Jan 11, 2009)

If giving extra food doesnt stop it make sure you take them to the vet ASAP.

Our charlie has been throwing up the past few days and had x-rays this morning. They think he has swallowed something and he is having an operation to remove it now


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Dawww poor Charlie, I hope everything works out and it's just the morning munchies, keep us updated.


----------



## SF Golden (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi All,

Our little guy continues to puke up yellow bile first thing in the morning only, even though we're giving him a handful of kibble or a biscuit just before bedtime!  NO food, just the yellow bile. The sound is the alarm clock I can count on it seems! 

The vet said to try giving him 1 tablet of Pepcid AC with his snack before bedtime to see if that helps. Gosh, I'm not sure what's going on but I hope it's just a phase and not something serious!


----------

